# R33 GTR is now a classic!!!



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I have just insured my 1995 R33 GTR as a classic for for less than £200 fully comp with agreed value.
Result..


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

By who and agreed value of how much?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

As above. ^^^


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Footmanjames?


----------



## tath (Jun 26, 2005)

I said this a few months ago and everyone told me it couldn't be done! I'm paying about the same.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

With footman James.
I must confess, last year I asked Footman James about the R33 becoming a classic car and I was told it would not be. It does rather look like I was miss informed. If the car is over 20 years old then in their eyes it's a classic. I have limited the milage to 3000 a year but to be fair, I'm not sure that impacts greatly in the premium.
My car is genuinly standard exept for the gear knob with an agreed value of £8000 with slavage rights. E.G., I get the car back should a total loss be claimed minus the costs.

I never though the tax would be more than the insurance.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

MOT tomorrow and off we go..


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> I never though the tax would be more than the insurance.




My tax is miles more than my insurance:chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

TREG said:


> My tax is miles more than my insurance:chuckle:


That's cos you're posh.


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

try taxing your car in ireland...365 euro for 3 months road tax

irelands government hates cars and uses them to suck every penny out of their owners


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

That's roughly a 1/3 what I am paying for same mileage and agreed value, I'll be calling them next year


----------



## Jon Mer33 (Sep 8, 2013)

*..*

I'm managed to get my policy with flux direct as a classic..

£270 for the year, 5K miles, with all mods declared. Bargain!!


----------



## 3drpete (Oct 10, 2015)

Jon how did you manage that? I'm trying to get a quote on a r32 gtr. I've a 3 door Sierra ATM all mods declared and it's £315. They want £975 for a gtr. My ncb is used on my van. Are you using ncb? I'm 27. Pete


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

R32 Combat said:


> I have just insured my 1995 R33 GTR as a classic for for less than £200 fully comp with agreed value.
> Result..


wow that's cheap. i may as well buy one now, to do the shopping. Save taking the Supercarcoupe.


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
If you ever need any help with insurance at all then please feel free to drop me a line.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## 3drpete (Oct 10, 2015)

Adrian Flux Insurance Services said:


> Hi,
> If you ever need any help with insurance at all then please feel free to drop me a line.
> Regards,
> Dan.


Have my Sierra insured with you at present. All mods declared at £315. Phoned you guys today to find out a price on a gtr with minimal mods " do not yet own one, just to find out if I can insure one" and you came out at £972.25. Had a quote from somewhere els for £227.22. 
Looks like I'll end up purchasing one so will give you a call at the time dan to see what you can do for me.


----------



## Stipete (May 14, 2015)

Insured mine with footmanjames, came back at £226 fc, mods declared and agreed value, 5k mileage per annum. My work truck is more expensive lol.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

footmanjames need more information from me 

Will call them up soon


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Just had a quote from Footman James for £331 for my BNR32 limited to 5000 miles, I expected lower based on others.
It's only got an aftermarket exhaust, induction kit, wheels, coilovers and brakes!


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

R32 Combat said:


> With footman James.
> 
> My car is genuinly standard exept for the gear knob with an agreed value of £8000 with slavage rights.
> I never though the tax would be more than the insurance.


I'm sorry, can't help myself! How did you manage to insure your gear knob for £8k??


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

flex said:


> I'm sorry, can't help myself! How did you manage to insure your gear knob for £8k??


If I told you, I'd have to kill you.
Maybe we could cut out the middle man?


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

R32 Combat said:


> If I told you, I'd have to kill you.
> Maybe we could cut out the middle man?


I'm having a real sod of a time getting mine insured, so that might be the best fix!!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

flex said:


> I'm having a real sod of a time getting mine insured, so that might be the best fix!!


I'm not surprised I used to struggle when I was 12 too.:chuckle:


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

R32 Combat said:


> I'm not surprised I used to struggle when I was 12 too.:chuckle:


I accept that.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

My owner has just insured me with Pace Ward - very helpful - ask for Daniel :wavey:


----------



## kieren75 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok have just tried footman James and they could not insure due to mods ***128545; I'm struggling to find anyone to insure my 33gtr with most want over £1200! Does everyone declare engine mods?


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

kieren75 said:


> Ok have just tried footman James and they could not insure due to mods ***128545; I'm struggling to find anyone to insure my 33gtr with most want over £1200! Does everyone declare engine mods?



You'd be stupid (and breaking the law) if you don't.

Will likely depend on your age and claims, as that's vey high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

I used A-plan for years. Always been reasonable. All mods declared 700bhp approx. I'm 37. Full ncb protected, fully comp 5k miles pa renewal for this year £589.00. I didn't consider that too bad considering.


----------

